# hey im new here with a blue



## leetmike (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello,

i just thought i'd join here since i have a Blue Irish Pitbull Terrier Breed.
Hes name is baloo aka blue at 2 years old.
hes comes from Farmer boy bloodline in ireland. Check him out! 

Thanks For looking!

mike.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He's a good looking boy!!

How much does he weigh?


----------



## leetmike (Jan 16, 2009)

i dont know i have never weighed him before.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

never have heard of the pitbull being Irish... What registry does he have his papers with to state that? Did he just come from Ireland? He looks like a good cross between a American Staffordshire and American Pitbull Terrier... the two breed names that I just mentioned have "american" in them because that's where the breeds were formalized with a standard. He's a handsome boy, but I don't think there is anything such as a "irish pitbull terrier"... btw blue is just a color... not a type or breed if you didn't know that yet.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> never have heard of the pitbull being Irish... What registry does he have his papers with to state that? Did he just come from Ireland? He looks like a good cross between a American Staffordshire and American Pitbull Terrier... the two breed names that I just mentioned have "american" in them because that's where the breeds were formalized with a standard. He's a handsome boy, but I don't think there is anything such as a "irish pitbull terrier"... btw blue is just a color... not a type or breed if you didn't know that yet.


I think he might mean since he's out of irish bloodlines and the dog may be from ireland.... He's Irish.

So Leetmike are you in/ or from Ireland?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

BTW he's a beautiful boy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he is a handsome devil! Gnarly when did you change your avatar!? I miss your goofy dog picture!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Very beautiful. And I echoing this, are you saying he is Irish because he is from Ireland?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> he is a handsome devil! Gnarly when did you change your avatar!? I miss your goofy dog picture!


I just was messing aroud with other pics and thought i'd try a new look for a while. i think I like Char's nose shot better too


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Very beautiful. And I echoing this, are you saying he is Irish because he is from Ireland?


Not only is the dog from Ireland but so is Leetmike. They live there.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

okay makes sense now lol.
Gorgeous doggy!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow he is a handsome devil! welcom!


----------



## leetmike (Jan 16, 2009)

GnarlyBlue said:


> I think he might mean since he's out of irish bloodlines and the dog may be from ireland.... He's Irish.
> 
> So Leetmike are you in/ or from Ireland?


this is correct... 
irish bloodline
from ireland

i live in London UK

i do think he is some kind of cross but who knows...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I heard APBTs (as we would say over here across the pond) were banned in the UK. Is that true? Your boy is beautiful!!! 
BTW, I have Blue dogs too. COOL! and WELCOME!


----------



## leetmike (Jan 16, 2009)

yes this is true they are banned in uk but pitbull crosses are not banned i belive... i have him ukc registered as a staffy


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow hes a big boy!


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

farmer boy huh? I saw a documentary a while back which sort of revolved around those guys troubles with the law regarding their sport of choice. That is a good looking pup you got there though! Technically, in re to irish/american question, all apbt or staffordshires stc. can be traced back to the general UK area, just because the breed standard was established here (the us) does not mean that it would be incorrect to call a apbt Irish, in fact it would seem more accurate to do so. Indeed I am an American by label and citizenship, however I consider myself Scottish in a truer sense as that is where my bloodline traces back too, mostly.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

roleary said:


> Indeed I am an American by label and citizenship, however I consider myself Scottish in a truer sense as that is where my bloodline traces back too, mostly.


Scotland the Brave!!

I'm also a Scot by blood :clap:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im a ******  ahahahah born in mexico lol but i look white


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

HES A FINE LOOKIN BOY!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

beautiful dog bro. looks healthy and happy.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------

